

SpaceX Rocket “lands on droneship, but too hard to survive” - spikels
https://mobile.twitter.com/elonmusk/status/588076749562318849

======
rev_bird
"We falcon punched the barge..."

[https://twitter.com/SpaceXEngineer/status/588075066757361664](https://twitter.com/SpaceXEngineer/status/588075066757361664)

------
nawitus
"Looks like Falcon landed fine, but excess lateral velocity caused it to tip
over post landing"

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/588082574183903232](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/588082574183903232)

~~~
bhayden
I am surprised there's nothing on the barge to catch it if this happens. The
landing struts on the Falcon seem pretty narrow.

------
btilly
A couple of days ago,
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/587704139225759744](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/587704139225759744)
set expectations with, _Odds of rocket landing successfully today are still
less than 50%. The 80% figure by end of year is only bcs many launches ahead._

------
fragsworth
Is there video anywhere? I would like to see it.

~~~
cryptoz
> All we have right now is low frame rate video (basically pictures). Normal
> video will be posted when ship returns to port in a few days.

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/588084593552596992](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/588084593552596992)

